# [Q] Sch-1500 Nightlies Omfgb 10/12



## lilballerlee (Oct 24, 2011)

I had this topic up with a different question but i had gotten it. But now a different problem is my keyboard keeps randomly comin on my sceen and it is beyond annoying! anyone know to keep it from doin it?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Moved out of the Panic Room, since its reserved for Soft Bricks, Boot loops, etc.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Aosp nightlies? You mean omgb?


----------



## lilballerlee (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry moderator didn't mean to post in wrong area.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a common problem with our phones, since literally forever. It's always done that in low signal areas under data load.


----------



## lilballerlee (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn ok,and also is that why aosp roms just don't give me the 3G like crapwiz?


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure, are you sure it isn't just subjective? My speeds have been consistent since switching to MTD. At least that's what I'm percieving...

Might try the 3G supercharger script? I haven't noticed a huge difference with it, but it might help. That's really all I have to offer up as advice.


----------

